# TubZilla



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

Hey All check this out, this is my first track it's a tub lay on a 5x16 table. Let me know what you think I hope I can get some helpfull hints. Still have a lot left but heres what I've done so far. The track is tomy and in the middle of putting in the power taps, im going to do them Vargo speedway so far so go plus I hand built the drivers stations and the walls. I used stick foam on the walls to try and soften the blow in a crash. But like I said I have alot to go. thanks for looking.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

looks great so far keep the updates comming!


----------



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

Hey thanks, well waiting on some parts track and switches and some other things.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Let me know if you need any help with the taps. 

-Vargo


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*2008 is the year of the track*

Nice layout man...Zoooooooooooooom baby!

Bob...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Looks good...*

Looks good!

Are you having fun yet?

Scott


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

NICE!...

As to taps..Slott has got a great method...(I was planning on using also)

Until I figured out how to re-use track I might have otherwise simply thrown out...

Terminal track conversion:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217161


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

Well guys im not great with heat and my luck i would melt my track so i took a piece of extra track and tried slott v's way and so far it works great. Next thing is to fill or not to fill the slots it made, as far as fun this layout is a lot of fun its fast and challenging. A friend loaned me a G-JET and i used a 12volt power pack and it was quite the challenge but a blast. Oh yes one thing i did was i had a piece of track that broken so i took a rail out and when i put the wire thru the track i put the rail to the wire a crimpped it over so it fits great on the rail when i pull it down and thru the track.


----------

